
A nose by any other name would sound the same, study finds - pif
http://phys.org/news/2016-09-nose.html
======
pif
Original article behind a pay-wall: Sound–meaning association biases evidenced
across thousands of languages, PNAS,
[http://www.pnas.org/cgi/doi/10.1073/pnas.1605782113](http://www.pnas.org/cgi/doi/10.1073/pnas.1605782113)

